# Neighbours bikes right outside my door!



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

So I moved into this flat which is a 6 in the block, I'm in 1 of 3 flats upstairs and the one straight across from me is never there as he works away, the other is hardly in and the one downstairs is never in and the other 2 are always in, but there's 3 bikes right outside my door which is taking up space that I could use, I don't know who the bikes belong to and the estate agents said when they were doing the move out in June the bikes were there and never have moved since, the guy down the stairs is the only one with a key to the storage cupboard in the hall which surely all residents should have a key? I left screen was a 5 litre tub in the secretion between the stairs where he's got ladders stored and buggys, screen was wasn't in anyone way but now it's been place right in front of my door as if it shouldn't have been there! So my question is, should we all have a key to the communal closet as surely it should be shared? What right do I have to move the bikes outside as there just a nightmare and don't ever move? Also the front and back main doors are pvc and get locked by key every night at 7, would this not be classed as a fire risk ? As it was the residents that paid to get these doors done but surely your trying to get out your flat door then struggling in a panic for the main door key 


How can I upload pictures so show this?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Having had a couple of flats over the years I know where you are coming from. 

What I found with my first flat was that all the residents had a routine and nothing was going to change that. The guy that looked after the garden a little was rewarded with full usage of the storage area. I wanted to use it and was told that was an absolute no no. 

Sharing grounds always causes an issue.


Photobucket is best for uploading pictures.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

He's the one that does the gardening so obviously uses the cupboard for lawnmowers etc, will try upload some pictures but the way the bikes are sitting now is because I've put them upright where as they were in straight, this gave a bit more space but not much


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

The screen wash is back down at the stairs now as I don't want to be walking back up everytime I need to fill up


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Your door is No. 16 ?


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ye the bikes are sitting like that now as I had to move them upright rather than just pushed in so I could actually get into the electric box for meter readings, and that number 12 with brown door works away and is never here


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I cant see why you think they are in your way ? unless you wanted to get out of the little window behind them.
If you used the space then No 12 would have an issue with access to his meter ?


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

The problem is that they've been sitting there unused and according to the estate agents it's space to be used between me and no 12 who literally is never here atall, comes gets his mail ever couple months and goes away again, the bikes here never been touched since before June, when my pal comes up with a buggy or that we've no where to put it in fully as the bikes are too far out, it's only a one bedroom flat so when I'm re decoriding or that I've no where to put things while I do it Barr tripping up over the items or blocking no 12s door really


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

How do you know they don't belong to No. 12 ?
If No. 12 is never there then I wouldn't worry about blocking his door for a short while.
You could be really naughty and hide the bikes and see who shouts.


----------



## finnie_1 (May 27, 2014)

I have had the same problem, neighbors scooters were at the top of the stairs for a long time and if the lights went out you were hoping you were not going to fall over a scooter or a bike or such. The scooter was stolen twice before it was put in their lockup. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

They prob wouldn't even notice there gone! No one ever comes up the stairs Barr me and the mrs and the other guy in no 14, but there's been fishy going on at the number 12, someone came up last week put a mail box on his door like the external type and not the freshest looking couple, never went in the door came back up the other day emptied the post box out and went away again, I've had to install a camera due to the ex! Hence how I've seen this weird going on


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

I take it these are leasehold so get it n touch with the management company/landlord. 

I had something similar and the management company sent a letter to every resident asking them to move the then locked up bike. Nobody did so they removed it.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

ColinEhm1 said:


> , but there's been fishy going on at the number 12, someone came up last week put a mail box on his door like the external type and not the freshest looking couple, never went in the door came back up the other day emptied the post box out and went away again, I've had to install a camera due to the ex! Hence how I've seen this weird going on


This could well-be a SCAM, where people fix an external mail box to a property (un-be-known to the property owner) and then start applying for loans/credit cards/official documents/passports etc etc at that address and then they collect mail as'n'when.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

trv8 said:


> This could well-be a SCAM, where people fix an external mail box to a property (un-be-known to the property owner) and then start applying for loans/credit cards/official documents/passports etc etc at that address and then they collect mail as'n'when.


Yeah I was thinking that too, sounds a bit suspect that. Where does the post normally go, through each flat door or communal boxes downstairs? the bikes belonged to the guy who is away a lot you'd think he'd put them in the flat while away in case they got nicked.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would be annoyed if they were outside my door also, I would first try to be polite an just give everyone a knock and asking them if I got no joy and they weren't moved after a few weeks, ide advertise them on gumtree. Or stick them outside and let nature take its course.

My daughter moved into a block of 6 flats, 3 storeys high 2 flat each floor. The bottom 2 floors have cupboards each for external storage, the top floor flats which my daughter is in have an external sheds for storage. (These are council owned). Now when she moved in she was shown which is her shed, it's on all the paperwork that it's hers and included in the rent, but there was a padlock on it. The council officer told her they would remove it and replace it. They didn't so I went around and cut it off. The next day my daughter phones up saying she's just had an abusive argument with a downstairs tenant over the shed which he had claimed as her flat had been empty for several months and no one was using it. (for refurbishment, may I add) So me being a slightly hot headed and very over protective step father paid him a visit, to which he gave me the verbal diarrhoea of well it was empty so now I'm using it and the council said I could. The council office is like 6 feet from the back of this building so politely, I dragged him kicking and screaming by his scruff to the office and got the housing officer to come out and explain the rights and who's got what. Now admittedly I probably was a bit heavy handed with him, but he thought he could intimidate a young single mother and use the excuse, "well I've been here for several years so it's my right, your only new and have no rights". She now has a shed for the kids bikes and her buggy, and he's now very polite to my daughter. Win win.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

how about a note in the others doors saying seems to be some bikes dumped outside number xx please let me know if theyre yours as im going to see about having them dumped

or one dark night jump on em and ride into town and leave em there


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Why can't you just keep your stuff in your flat? 

I personally wouldn't want to leave anything anywhere apart from on my property.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Knock on the other doors or push notes through asking who they belong to as you've had the council asking you.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not actually sure who owns the full Black as some flats are bought and some are rents, the post normally goes in everyone's personal door but no 12 doesn't have a letter box on his door so his post normally gets put in his electric box which builds up and begins to come overflow and become obvious his mails all there, I might try leave a note about the council asking as majority of the time people are never in or on when I'm not there sort of thing it's a quite close but everyone always seems to be out at different times, the guy that put the post box on appeared 2 days before putting it on a just stood on the stairs looking at the door, 2 days later he appeared back with his Mrs and put the box on the door, 3 days after that came and collected mail and just dumped it on the floor next to the door as if that's not what he's been waiting for, seems really fishy now you mention credit cards and loans going to someone's house who's never there to realise what's going on


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

ColinEhm1 said:


> the guy that put the post box on appeared 2 days before putting it on a just stood on the stairs looking at the door, 2 days later he appeared back with his Mrs and put the box on the door, 3 days after that came and collected mail and just dumped it on the floor next to the door as if that's not what he's been waiting for, seems really fishy now you mention credit cards and loans going to someone's house who's never there to realise what's going on


I'd report it to the police, something sounds not quite right there.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

The camera system only stores the recorded footage for 24hours but during that time you can download it, but I don't think I downloaded the ones of him coming up, so will need to keep my eye on it and save them


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

I've had the same problem with a child's scooter. After about 3 weeks of it being outside and in the way, I threw it in the big communal rubbish bins when I got back from work one day. I noticed the next day it wasn't in the bin anymore and has never been seen since. So either they now store it indoors, or it was stolen. 

Interestingly we have a similar mystery on our development. A Vespa scooter has been parked in the same parking space for over a year and hasn't been touched. It's number plate doesn't show up in any government databases for Tax & Insurance. I'd like to know who it belongs too as I could probably get it cheap.

For you, have you thought about writing and printing a letter to the other residents asking for the bikes to be removed asap. If they're not removed by X day they'll be disposed of. Don't sign it from anyone, just make it a notice and see what happens. If nobody moves them have a mate come round with a van and get rid of them.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Perfect time of year for selling bikes


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

That's the thing we've no lock ups atall, 

Anyone fancy buying a bike, great deals to be had &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

So went to go fill the screen wash on the car and the bottle has now disappeared checked the camera and you can see him in the communal closet this morning but can't see him lifting it or that but was there at 5 this morning and he's the only one who's been in the hall today, how petty can neighbours get ?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

put them on gumtree for £1 & they'll soon be out your way


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Neighbours can either be a blessing or a curse. You never know what you're getting yourself into when you move into a block of flats.

When me and SWMBO moved into our first place together instead of freeloading with my parents or hers, there was always something going on. Notices from the management company about bikes blocking the bin stores. Some nutters parking in your numbered/allocated car parking space and generally parking where the hell they liked getting you in trouble with other people as it left you with nowhere to park.

Does seem so petty your screenwash keeps being moved.

Have you managed to have a chat with anybody? 

We bought a new house basically a year ago now and parking is terrible and we have all this 'shared access' space. Well with everyone moved in, we've all come up with a sort of agreement of where we all park and everybody gets along just fine.

I've been involved with crappy neighbours since I've been born and it certainly gets to you.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

By the looks of the photos, they have had their door kicked in...I'd leave them WELL alone myself...


----------

